#   >  MFJ-1026

## UA0IT

.   ?     MAIN ANTENNA   ,   AUXILIARY  ,  PHASE      QRN  ,  MAIN  AUX    ,   ? ?  ?    .     ....

----------


## UA0IT

> -  . http://www.k0to.us/HAM/Noise/MFJ-1026-(1).pdf


   ,  ...       . .

----------


## UA0IT

,      .   ?

----------

> .   ?


 SW4A  PRE-AMP   ON      ,  SW4B         AUXILIARY ANTENNA GAIN,      (   JMP1 ,  JMP2     1-2 -  "" ) .
     JMP1                    JMP2  (         JMP1    JMP2).
     JMP1     1-2 JMP2 ( ),        ,        .
     2-3 JMP2,         ( -   ,      , ,    ,       )     -          ()  .
,    :Laughing: .    :!: .
DX   ,       ,            :Super: .
73!

----------

*UA0IT*,  ,    *olegelo*, ,   ,    (  ),  ,  , ..   MFJ-1025 ( ,  MFJ-1026,      ).
T/R DELAY -         ""   ""      .
 T/R -       -        "" (   ).
  !

   -      ,   .

----------


## vaay

1.      ?

2 .              .       . 

3.   (),  , ..       .  ()  -         ?

----------


## RA3WDK

> ...


  .           .
    ,    -       . 
  - (      80 ) http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/LowBandDX/RF_choke.jpg
 10-15      1000   .
        -   70  !
http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/LowBandDX.htm

,           
http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/LowBandDX/isol_...und_shield.jpg 

   ,            ,         .

               ,       .

----------


## ua4wi

> .           .


...  ,      V-
...   ,         
...     ,  V-
...             :Smile: 

...  ,  ,             ,    
...      

... ,

----------

ua4wi

----------


## RA3FY

5 .
  GP GP  
   LW LW 
   Moxon GP  
   LW GP  
   Moxon LW

----------


## RA3WDK

> 10


    .   ,    MFJ-1026   .
,        2-3    ,   
  .     ,        (      ).     (   ,      ). 
       MFJ-1026  ,     .
   .   MFJ-1026             ( 1,5-2 )      651 (   ,       ).    -           ,      .
  -     99%    . 1%                .

----------


## R9MAB

*gudzon-m
*    MFJ. ,   ,          ,    ,    .
      ,       (           ,     ,    ).
       ,        (    ),       .

----------


## rk3fw

> ,  :    .


 ,       ?   -   !  -  -  ,  .

----------

gudzon-m

----------


## gudzon-m

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1103635
  ,    :       ?
 .
.

----------


## vaay

> ,       .     ,      660.


   ,             -   ...                 . ? 

           , -   - https://yadi.sk/i/s35maS29daQDf      160   qth,       .          100    .  ,              - .  "" . .   .    

 .       . 
         . .  -                    . .         .   . .    ?

   .          ,  '"   .  ,    .              .                    .      .             .              . 
        ,      ,              -      .

            .  , ..            .  .     "  "      . ..   .          '   " .. PLC 
    .                '"     .




> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1103635
>   ,    :       ?
>  .
> .


   ,   . 

*  25 ():*




> MFJ. ,   ,          ,    ,    .


   : 

  - "  "      . 

      (     :Smile:  -     . 
              100  .
.        .
 -        "".        .  . 

    MFJ          .     .

----------


## R9MAB

> 


       WR-G33DDC,   .

----------


## gudzon-m

,      , ...   . ,   ,     . https://youtu.be/to9PBF7YFsY 
       .
    ,   ,  .

----------


## yl2gl

> ,       .     ,      660.


C    .  ,    ,    ,  -         ,            .  -         ,          ! ,      , ,   ,       -   .

----------


## R2DHG

> -         ,          ! ,      , ,   ,       -   .


       )    ,  150   )   USB -   ,     4  -  .

----------

gudzon-m

----------


## gudzon-m

> -    . ,         .        . -      .


  ,    ,   ,       .     ,     .




> . ?


,   ,        .    .

  ,  ,    ,      .

*  13 ():*

 ,  -    ,  .

*  18 ():*

   ,  10         .   ,  , ,      .   -   ,     ()   .

  ,      ?   : http://www.radial.ru/catalog/antennas/dipole/windom6/

 ?
.

----------


## gudzon-m

,  ,     .

 ,      ,   .

----------


## gudzon-m

,    .           .     ,        ,   ,  80 .    ,     ,     ,    ,   ,     .

          ~220.   ,        ,            .  ,   ,   ,     ,    .
,       ,  ,   ,       (   )

      ,    ,  .     ,      .

----------


## gudzon-m

, .
 ,     . 
    180   . 
   ,    10. 
  200  60     .


 ,   -         .

----------


## vaay

> , .
>  ,     . 
>     180   . 
>    ,    10. 
>   200  60     .


.  .           .    .        /   .




> ,   -         .


,   .

----------


## vaay

> ,        ""   ...


       ,    ,       !   .    -       .    ,    .      .     .     .               . 
          .       .  ,     ,  ,   (!)    .     -  . 
       ?   ?             100      .      " "

----------

